# 2012 CAAD 10-4, what would be a good asking price?



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Not really in any need to upgrade. The CAAD10 is perfect in every way. But I do have my eye on a carbon frame, it's tough. To get the carbon bike, I'd need to sell the CAAD, so that's the problem for me. My C'Dale is in mint condition, sure it has miles on it but not scratches, dings, any of those deal breakers. I'll include the Vittoria tires, the Thomson Masterpiece post, Thomson X2 stem, the stock Lugano tires, the stock C3 seatpost & stock stem. I'll be keeping the Speedplay's and FSA cages.

What would be a good asking price for this bike, assuming it is in perfect condition, which it is? I'm not looking for a "priced to sell now" point, rather a fair price to offer it, even if it has to sit for some time.


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a feeling if people are lucky enough, they can find a 2012 CAAD10-4 in a shop for around $1,299.

How does $1,350 sound to you?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

They wont find one around here where I live, I've already checked the stock. But yeah, $1.3K seems like a decent price. 

It's not a *serious* interest atm, just ran into some money & realized that I could go after a more high end bike if I work this right


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

What carbon frame are we looking at? And any possibility of eBay?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm looking at a local sale, perhaps "credit" at an LBS for it. After having sold & shipped around 400 skateboards, I got burnt out on packing & shipping real fast.

The two bikes I'm looking to replace the CAAD with would be a Colnago and a C'Dale SuperSix. Doesn't make much sense to trade in a CAAD10 for an SS, just toying with the idea...and wondering what the "value" of a used CAAD might be. If it's too much of a loss, I stay with my CAAD and ride happily on. Ideally I'd like to keep it, but the Colnago is a bit of a stretch.

I could put all of that money into upgrading the CAAD, but I'd rather have the two mid level bikes, than one very fly one.


----------



## jl88s (Aug 1, 2012)

are those hollowgrams i see!?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, no Hollowgrams. Crappy pic, non series SRAM crank. And disregard this thread entirely, in fact would be cool if a mod would delete. I always seem to have visions of upgrading bikes when I get & tanked


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*What size?*

what size?


----------

